# DAC upgrade?



## treepmeyer (Dec 30, 2013)

I need some advice on how to proceed with a DAC streaming upgrade for my existing 2-channel audio. Current system is Harmon Pardon Signature power and pre-amps, Warfdale Reva bookshelf speakers and a refurbished Dual 1228 turntable with a Shure V15III and a Jico hyperelliptical stylus.

I'd like to enable high quality streaming for this syste. I am considering the Bluesound Node2i and the new Denon DNP800ne. Any comments on these network streamers? Am I missing other competitors in this price range? Also, would I be better off retiring the Harmon Kardons and replacing them with an integrated amp that has a good DAC and streaming capabilities? I'm thinking of the new SVS Prime Wireless Soundbase. I'm sure there are several good alternatives to that choice, too. Comments and opinions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RLouis (Jan 20, 2010)

I personally prefer a Home Theater PC with an external USB DAC. Can use the PC to browse the Internet on the big screen while listening to quality 2ch music/streams. It's easy to change/try/upgrade just the DAC if you want, because it's a separate component. Can keep all your legacy components. And searching for and managing streams/music is so easy with a web browser interface.

I pretty much have only been listening to (and supporting $) Radio Paradise FLAC stream for the past year or so anyway....


----------

